# Red Stag and other mounts



## ruger1

All of the New Zealand mounts.

Red Stag

























Fallow Deer

























Paradise Ducks (Hen with white head). About the size of snow geese.

























Himalayan Tahr


----------



## Chaws

WOW, very cool!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Nice..... can't wait to see the other mounts.


----------



## jonesy12

Wow! Thats bad a$$


----------



## wi ducksmacker

great mount


----------



## bigbuck144

Fantastic mount. I would love to get a red stag myself!


----------



## blhunter3

Sweet looking deer.


----------



## ruger1

The Fallow and Ducks are in!


----------



## ruger1

Here are the final results. All the completed mounts.


----------

